# Malik Rose and Bruce Bowen.... are staying.



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

http://news.mysanantonio.com/story.cfm?xla=saen&xlb=211&xlc=750013&xld=211


----------



## HoopsAve (Jun 23, 2002)

YES!!!    Im just glad Rose didn't end up playing for LA, like it was rumored!


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, I heard that rumor as well. Could you imagine their frontline with Rose and O'Neal??  

If that would have happened, they would *easily* four and even five-peat for the next couple of years. Why the heck even play in the NBA when you know who's already going to win the whole thing? :sigh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Rose stays with SA, this means that the Spurs will continue to lose to the Lakers in the Playoffs.


----------



## HoopsAve (Jun 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> Rose stays with SA, this means that the Spurs will continue to lose to the Lakers in the Playoffs.


How's that??? :upset:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> Rose stays with SA, this means that the Spurs will continue to lose to the Lakers in the Playoffs.


Hey X, trash talk here?

I think the real season is that Spurs lacks of a perimeter star player. I hate to give neagtive comments here but Steve Smith has to go.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Congrats on keeping Rose. No one plays harder against Shaq. I was hoping we could steal hiim from you guys.


----------



## Turtle219 (Jul 23, 2002)

y didn't they use that money towards acquring Lewis? i don't think it would be that much more to get him, especially when u have TD to lure him over...
defense and money are probably the biggest reasons but i wonder if they even tried...
and front court of lewis/TD/DRob would be nice... but the defense lost from Rose and the extra money tied up needed for Kidd are good reasons.


----------

